# Reptiles and Amphibians



## HeavenHell (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's some native Wisconsin critters I've come across recently.


----------



## skycolt (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice shoots. How do you manage to focus from an point very close to the ground?


----------



## HeavenHell (Jun 11, 2013)

Many were done laying on my tummy with a bean bag rest. Here's the rest of the collection.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 11, 2013)

EXCELLENT shots! BEAUTIFUL critters! NICE JOB!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 11, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## HeavenHell (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## RGF (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome. I really like your Common Garter Snake pictures. Well done.


----------



## HeavenHell (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Photos 1 thru 5 were taken with my Canon T2i and Tamron 90mm Macro lens at f/13.
Photos 6 thru 10 were taken with my Canon 7D and Canon 70-300mm L lens at f/10.


----------



## DesignJinni (Jun 12, 2013)

Pictures I snapped using 24-105 on 5D2


----------



## DesignJinni (Jun 12, 2013)

two more


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

Great shots DesignJinni. I love your first picture. Nice job!


----------



## woollybear (Jun 12, 2013)

Not the greatest picture, but I liked the way the frog posed!


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 12, 2013)

Common Toadlet on Mossy Rock by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Female Common Lizard on Rock by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Young Common Lizard by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Common Lizard Head on View by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## HeavenHell (Jun 18, 2013)

Look at the bright green head on this guy. A bit odd becuase the rest of him was brown.


----------

